# Best exhaust brand



## Luvmycar (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone have any opinions on which brand of exhaust has best performance?
I have an 04 LS1.
Thanks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You should do a search rather than creating a new thread. I'm sure this has been discussed many times on this and other GTO sites.


----------



## Luvmycar (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

No exhaust really out proformance the other, catbacks are all about the same. The only things that really make the difference changer headers to long tubes or shorties, then mids going to catless, high flow or stock cats.

Brand isn't what I would focus on sound. They all seem good. Worry about sound!


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Kooks, SLP, Pace seem to be the most popular, I went with SLP because of the ease of installation and the fit, Very happy with the SLP's x-pipe and LM1's, Also they have good ground clearance over speed bumps. Some of the others you will have clearance issues.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I second the ground clearence issue. But I'm an 04 with an 05/06 conversion and my JBA catback does crunch occassionaly.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I went with 05 SLP's and kooks X-pipe on my 04 I'm very happy not as loud as some but find the thread with the 5 or 6 GTO's getting fired up and listen to them all then decide....


----------



## Luvmycar (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of going with a magnaflow. Will that give me clearance issues? Also, how much hp could I increase with jba shorty headers? The website claims 30+ but I find that hard to believe.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think with a tune you are looking at 25-30hp gain with shorties. They were giving a bad rep by people who can't prove it. There was a shorty thread here a few weeks back that we discussed all this.


----------

